
What is 0 to the power of 0? - freeopinion
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0_mi8ngNnM
======
Gollapalli
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zero_to_the_power_of_zero](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zero_to_the_power_of_zero)

>Zero to the power of zero, denoted by 0^0, is a mathematical expression with
no agreed-upon value. The most common possibilities are 1 or leaving the
expression undefined, with justifications existing for each, depending on
context. In algebra and combinatorics, the generally agreed upon value is 0^0
= 1, whereas in mathematical analysis, the expression is sometimes left
undefined. Computer programs also have differing ways of handling this
expression.

